# Pics from the ALMS practice sessions at Lime Rock



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I spent the day at lime rock park in upstate CT friday just hacking around and taking pics.

It's a laid back atmosphere the day before the race - lots of practicing and qualifying - you don't quite get the richness and pageantry of race day, but it's easier to move around and get pics, besides, I got good race-day shots last year, all I wanted to work on was my panning, I did better this year.

Some shots:

Zooming in and panning:










Focusing on one spot - stopping down the light and setting a slow shutter speed:










The traditional pan (and today's eventual overall winner, I believe - these Acura cars were so much faster than everything else):


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Ed,

Great work! (as usual). I didn't make it to the practice but I was at the race yesterday. I didn't take many pics but I think this one taken from the spectator hill as the cars exit Big Bend and enter the Left Hander catches the spirit of the event.









CA


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Great race.... shame about the half shaft on the 92 and two off course incidents for the 90 car. I took a ton of photos... I got some nice shots from the pits but only have gone through a handful.
Here is one of Dirk getting ready to take his turn behind the wheel.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice work!!


----------

